# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  برنامج VLC Direct Pro 6.9 Apk لتشغيل الملتميديا على جهاز الاندرويد و الحاسوب

## Ae3sar

*VLC Direct Pro 6.9 Apk لتشغيل الملتميديا على جهاز الاندرويد و الحاسوب *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *برنامج VLC Direct Pro  يقوم  بتشغيل ملفات الصوت و الفيديو و الصور على جهاز الاندرويد ايضا بامكانك  استعراض الفيديو من الاندرويد على الحاسوب او العكس* *برنامج سهل وقوي في تشغيل الملتميديا* *فهو يقوم بتشغيل الملفات الصوتية و الفيديو بكلا الاتجاهين* *اما التحكم من جهاز الاندرويد في الحاسوب* *او التحكم من الحاسوب في جهاز الاندرويد* *باستعراض وتشغيل الفيديو*  *لن تحتاج الي نقل الملفات الي الحاسوب بعد الان*  *ملاحظة// يجب ان يكون برنامج  VLC  مثبت على جهاز الحاسوب مع امكانية الاتصال عن طريق الويب هذا من  خصائص البرنامج تقدر تفعلها , اذا لا تعرف ما هوا هذا النظام يرجى اتباع  التعليمات الواردة في بدء تشغيل البرنامج من جهاز الاندرويد* *النسخة الجديدة تدعم الترجمة و تشغيل الفيديو في وضع ملئ الشاشة* *اذا اردت تشغيل التحكم عن طريق الشبكة في الجهاز يجب عليك فتح بورت في راوتر الاتصال* * 8080 بورت VLC Web Interface *  * 4444بورت Streaming from Android to VLC* *5554 بورت Streaming from VLC to Android* *يدعم امتدادات photo, image,  photos, images, pictures, emit, remote, control, controller, convert,  wifi, mp4, mkv, avi, rmvb, flv, mp3, wmv, wma, m4v, mpg, mpeg, ts, srt* *صور البرنامج *  **         **     **     **     **     **     **     **     *فيديو توضيحي لعمل برنامج VLC Direct Pro 6.9 Apk* *رابط الفيديو يوتيوب* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *رابط تحميل VLC Direct Pro 6.9 Apk*   *Download VLC Direct Pro 6.9 Apk* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

